# Major issue obtaining driving licence



## londonnewbie (Oct 20, 2011)

I am Indian and lived in the Middle East for the past several years, moving to London, Ontario a couple of months back as a new immigrant. The country I lived in previously had misspelled my surname (one alphabet is wrong) on the govt ID and my driving licence from the same country also has the same spelling error. This error is also repeated on my experience letter.

The Driving Test Centre in Ontario asked me to get a letter from the Traffic Directorate in that country confirming that my name is the same as on my passport. However, the Traffic Directorate there is refusing to issue this later stating that they went according to the govt. ID so the ID needs to be corrected first.

The Department that issues the ID says they cannot change it since I've left the country and my residence visa there was cancelled.

I can't approach the Indian authorities for help because the licence wasn't issued in India.

Also, the ME country I lived in does not have an embassy in Canada and their US embassy refused to help me.

I'm in a bind because I desperately need to get my licence. My husband is seriously ill and has a condition that does not allow him to drive for at least a year. If I go through the G1 route it will not only take time but will cost me a bundle on insurance when I buy a car. I have 9 years of driving experience.

Would much appreciate any advice. Is there any authority that would be able to help me?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should contact your local MP and/or MPP.'


----------

